# Seen: grey & white pit bull on the Ark



## holley (Mar 8, 2004)

A friend called me from the numbers and asked me to post that she had seen a grey and white pit bull with a collar running on the dirt road toward town from Fisherman's Bridge. She tried to catch it but the pup was hauling ass. Last seen around 7pm. That's all I know.

Hopefully he's been reunited with his owner by now, but in case someone has been looking maybe that will help.


----------

